
Ask HN: What Do CTOs and Product Managers Read? - ssreeniv
I&#x27;m wondering which blogs, online publications, digital magazines, etc do CTOs &amp; Product Managers read daily&#x2F;weekly to stay up-to-date and learn new things.<p>What are your favorite blogs, online publications, digital magazines?<p>Thanks
======
bsvalley
Just curious, what is the link between a CTO and a product manager? A CTO
would be looking at the latest technology while a PM would look at the latest
competitor in the field.

------
jamey-aha
Roadmap.com is a community for product managers that offers up a lot of
conversation around new products and in depth Q&A around innovating product.

